# upset



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Well it never fails bought bear p-ll shot 100 rds. then the weather drop down
to 24 now i got cabin fever every thing is loaded up ready to shoot.
guess i will have to move to warmer climate. or go to south texas


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Gene it never fails. Buy a new gun and something comes up to keep you from shooting for about a week. Good luck.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure wish we got that weather here. I won't miss this weather moving back up to the Northeast. Guess it's a climitization thing. I'd gladly trade temperatures with you.
I'm sure your 1911 can function in that weather. It was originally designed to function in all sorts of weather. Think of it as winter training.:smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*What about global warming?*

I don't understand how this is possible. Al Gore assures us that the weather is getting hotter.

Al Gore better stay out of the Midwest right about :mrgreen: now, or he's liable to get an Inconvenient Snow Shovel up his _____.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> I don't understand how this is possible. Al Gore assures us that the weather is getting hotter.
> 
> Al Gore better stay out of the Midwest right about :mrgreen: now, or he's liable to get an Inconvenient Snow Shovel up his _____.


But how can you say that on _his_ internet?


----------

